# Scrollbare Tabelle innerhalb einer Tabelle



## Granate (10. Juni 2004)

Tach, 
erstmal danke an alle, die hier so kräftig antworten. Habe hier schon viel viel Hilfe bekommen.

So stelle ich mir meine Tabellenstruktur vor:

Eine Tabell, die so groß ist wie das Browserfenster, egal wie groß das Browserfenster gezogen ist.
Diese Tabelle soll nur als Bereichseingrenzung dienen.

In diese Tabelle sollen nun Drei weitere:
1x Für den Header, also immer am Oberen Rand des Browserfensters
1x Für den Footer, logisch, immer unten am Browserfenster.

und eine in der Mitte für den eigentlichen Inhalt der Seite.
Nun wird dieser Inhalt ja mal größer, als der zur verfügung stehende Platz. Vor allem wenn das Browserfenster kleiner gezogen ist.

Frage1: 
Wie bekomme ich die Begrenzungstabelle wirklich bis zum Rand oben und unten des Browserfensters angepasst?
Frage2+3:
Wie richte ich die Header Tabelle oben an die Begrenzungstabelle aus.
Wie die Footer- Tabelle unten an die Begrenzungstabelle.
Frage4:
Wie kann man es schaffen, das diese mittlere Tabelle eine Scrollbar bekommt (wobei ich mittlerweile den anderen Beitrag gefunden habe aber erst die anderen Sachen geklärt haben sollte, bevor ich das ausprobieren kann)?


Sollte mir jemand einen Tip geben können ganz auf Tabellen verzichten zu können - ich wär dann langsam soweit. :-(

Weiß jemand Rat?
Gruß


----------



## Tucker (30. Juni 2004)

Wieso willst du das mit Tabellen realisieren? Da lohnt sich doch der Aufwand gar nicht. Nimm doch da lieber gleich Framesets richte anhand der Frames alles ein.

Andernfalls, wenn du das wirklich mit Tabellen machen willst, wirst du auch hier nicht um Frames, bzw. um ein Inlineframe kommen, da sonst die Höhe logischerweise dem Inhalt angepasst wird, oder alles was tiefer als die Tabellenzeile liegt nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Tucker (30. Juni 2004)

Das Schlagwort lautet suchen!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials143980.html


----------



## megabit (2. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mich auch schon oft gefragt ob man soetwas anders lösen kann. 

Ich finde Seiten, die komplett oben wegscrollen auch horror, aber viele hier raten von Frames ab.

Sind Frames wirklick so schlimm? 

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch, dass man bei einem Link nur die geänderten Sachen laden muss und der Rest in den Frames stehen bleibt.


----------



## Tucker (2. Juli 2004)

Stichwort PHP!

Frames sind in meinen Augen mieß, da man in jedem einzelnen Fenster scrollen muss. Und dieses angeblichen Vorteil, von wegen nur eine Seite laden, den hast du bei PHP auch. 

Du erstellst dir eine Seite in PHP. Wenn du nun einen Link betätigst, wird durch PHP-include ein HTML- Code in die Seite vor der Ausgabe im Browser eingebettet. Somit lädst du auch nur eine Seite (mehr oder weniger immer die Selbe mit anderem Inhalt). Das hat dann wiederum zum Vorteil, dass du nur ein Fenster zum Scrollen hast. 

So viel dazu


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,



> Somit lädst du auch nur eine Seite (mehr oder weniger immer die Selbe mit anderem Inhalt)



Dabei geht doch der Zeitgewinn beim Download auch wieder flöten, weil der
Browser jedes mal wieder die ganze Seite lädt, die von PHP "zubereitet" wurde,
oder täusche ich mich?

Frames haben in der Tat eine Menge Nachteile (Stichwörter: Suchmaschinen, Navigation, uvm.)

Wer keine Frames verwenden möchte, und (aus welchem Grund auch immer)
auch auf PHP verzichtet, kann z.B. mit iframes arbeiten, oder einen
Blick in diese FAQ (klicken) werfen.

Gruß


----------



## Tucker (2. Juli 2004)

Wo ist der Unterschied, ob du eine Seite ohne Frames oder eine Seite in einem Frame lädst? Also ich denke mal da gibt es keinen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

@Tucker:

Vielleicht habe ich Dich auch bloß falsch verstanden.

Was ich meinte, war:
Wenn ich ein Frameset habe, wird z.B. der Header/das Menü nicht immer
neu geladen, sondern nur die Seite in dem Frame mit dem Inhalt.
Wenn ich meine Seite von PHP generieren lasse, wird der "statische" Teil
auch jedesmal mitgeladen... ... oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler gebaut..?

EDIT: 
Muss mich korrigieren - die speicherrelevanten Objekte (z.B. Grafiken im Menü),
die wiederkehren, habe ich ja im Cache...


----------



## Nuka (2. Juli 2004)

In Frames hat man nicht soviele Designer Freiheiten als in Tabellen.
Am besten läßt sich sowas über PHP lösen http://www.fallout-3.de benutzt auch PHP und ein Template system.
Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus oder?


----------



## Slizzzer (6. Juli 2005)

sonst fallen mir noch scrollbare Zellen ein. In einer Zelle ein <div>-Tag erstellen. Dann per CSS formatieren (Stichwort: overflow).


----------

